# Holy hell, is Twilight painful to watch



## Not A Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

I mean honestly, a question for the GOTHs here:

Did you get a kick out of buying Twilight merchandise @ a Hot Topic and paying to see this movie? If so how did you manage that?

I mean... How crazy are about this? Were you anywhere near as obsessed as this thing is?

I mean seriously, I'm only just watching a piss-poor bootleg of this shit and it's hurting me.

Look at that acting. Look at that Mary Sue-ery. Look at that garbage script and insufferable teenage angst...


look at... *ALL OF IT.

IT'S ALL FRIGGIN TERRIBLE AND I DON'T GET WHY I HAVE TO KEEP SEEING THIS CRAP WHENEVER I PASS BY SOME GOSH DARNED HOT TOPIC.


JESUS H FUCKSTICK GOD DAMN*

Is this not unlike the lowest common denominator you could've ever fathomed?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 28, 2008)

okay first of all, watch the South Park episode "Ungroundable". it addresses problem number one with your post right here: goth kids are NOT vampire kids, and vice-versa. thanks, douchebag. (see also: real goths don't shop at hot topic.)

second: most of the people who like Twilight, believe it or not, are just your average folks who like a bit of escapist fantasy... the friend of mine who got me to read the book (shock horror) even says quite plainly "I like this book, but it doesn't deserve its cult following at all".

third, do you honestly expect something aimed at the 13 year old girl demographic to appeal to you?

and finally, the movie is every bit as charmingly campy as every other vampire flick I've had to watch for my Slavic Folklore class this semester, which means the only reason you'll get angry at it is if you're taking it way too seriously to appreciate how funny it is.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 28, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> okay first of all, watch the South Park episode "Ungroundable". it addresses problem number one with your post right here: goth kids are NOT vampire kids, and vice-versa. thanks, douchebag. (see also: real goths don't shop at hot topic.)
> 
> second: most of the people who like Twilight, believe it or not, are just your average folks who like a bit of escapist fantasy... the friend of mine who got me to read the book (shock horror) even says quite plainly "I like this book, but it doesn't deserve its cult following at all".
> 
> ...




Vampire movies are usually lame with the few exceptions. Goth kids are lame aswell. "True" Goths are lame too. They all try way too hard.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 28, 2008)

I want to go see the movie in a shirt that says: Anyone who likes Twilight is a faggot... On the front and on the back: ...I'm only here to laugh at you.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm gothic and I'm not going to see the movie. A lot of my girl friends have seen the movie on the day it came out and went back to see it again and again this week. It's a romantic story that appeals to that specific gender and I see why. They kept ranting about how that Edward guy was hot and bought posters of him. That's pretty much typical behavior.

It's just like people who buy merchandise at a concert location because they want it as a memory or simply because they like it. You can't judge people for buying stuff they like.



ShaneO))) said:


> Vampire movies are usually lame with the few exceptions. Goth kids are lame aswell. "True" Goths are lame too. They all try way too hard.



Wow. This post is going in my top 5 "most stupid post" I've ever read in this forum.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 28, 2008)

First of all, that girl and her kind of behavior has nothing to do with the goth sub-culture because her E-ignorance /=/ Gothic Sub-culture.

That aside, I remember her. She's makes our little Thanksgiving Bawfest look like childplay. Screw that....ours would be in the womb play with two unborn twins.

That said she is a typical individual who's tastes in literature are so bland, that fanfiction.net would be a gold-mine for. That is all I have to say. I don't really have interest in vampire stuff, and I have not read twilight because I feel that fanfiction-esque things should never be published.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2008)

Obsessive fangirl Much? 
She has nothing to do with the Goths.
And she made more Video blogs, ranting about the people having a good opinion on why they didn't like it, as well as going far to tell the people to "STFU, SMeyer's a genius for writing an epic tale of BDSM Sparkle fag vampires, Over rated Mary sues, and Reject needy Pedo werewolves".

And this is why I shop online for my crap.. >.>

I dislike the Twilight Fanbase as a whole, maybe even more because I had a friend of mine try to push me to read the book.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

My friends coaxed me into seeing this with them. We were making sarcastic remarks and loling at the lame special effects the entire time. I had fun.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 28, 2008)

It's a movie aimed at hormonal tweens and middle-aged housewives, based on a book written by a mormon and the vampires sparkle . . . anyone expecting not-shit from this is INSANE.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

I am a fan, for the same reason I like Harry Potter: for the .1% of the fan fictions that are going to be good. I am not a fangirl. I would never buy the Team Edward-shit ass shirts, even if I DO shop at Hot Topic (until such time as I can make my own pants xd) Its like furfags giving furrys a bad wrap, this mass-hysteria shit. And no, its doesn't deserve the  cult, but neither do the Jonas Brothers and Myle  Cyrus, or however the fuck you spell her name.



(and they did a better job @ special effects than the Harry Potter movies! (damn werewolves look like golum of crack))


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> My friends coaxed me into seeing this with them. We were making sarcastic remarks and loling at the lame special effects the entire time. I had fun.



I'll let you off the hook since you & your crew annoyed the rest of the audience. 


Also lol cumming


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 29, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I'm gothic and I'm not going to see the movie. A lot of my girl friends have seen the movie on the day it came out and went back to see it again and again this week. It's a romantic story that appeals to that specific gender and I see why. They kept ranting about how that Edward guy was hot and bought posters of him. That's pretty much typical behavior.
> 
> It's just like people who buy merchandise at a concert location because they want it as a memory or simply because they like it. You can't judge people for buying stuff they like.
> 
> ...



Haha, Alright guy.

Well, I should of expected some negative reactions. Whatever:/


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

I just miss the days when vampires were predatory monsters.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 29, 2008)

Just another steaming pile from the tweenage fantasy and wish fulfillment industry.


----------



## Teco (Nov 29, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> I just miss the days when vampires were predatory monsters.



*toothy grin* A Teen magazine pinup boy with a movie behind him aren't. Are n't  vampires. But monsters? Eh, they can dish out the pain but its more fun when they do it with a monocle, a top hat and hot babe. Ah yeah. *punched*

  ...but I havent seen it, so I suppose i cant say anything, but.. it painfully obvious thats what this movie is about, just taking advantage of peoples feelings.. to.. get what.. he wants. .... the author is  seducing like a vamp!


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

I liked it. I went with some friends last night. The obssesion people have with it is annoying though. Anyone else think Jacob was hot?


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 29, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Well, I should of expected some negative reactions. Whatever:/



Yes, mostly if you don't bother to explain your opinion.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

BaletheRed said:


> I liked it. I went with some friends last night. The obsession people have with it is annoying though. Anyone else think Jacob was hot?



Oh ya. I'm really interested to see what they do the the TF scenes later on, it'll either be really cool, or Phail Epically.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 29, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Yes, mostly if you don't bother to explain your opinion.



Heres my gripe with goths, not just goths but wiggers, hardcore kids, emo kids, hipster assholes and so on and so forth. I hate any scene and every scene. Scenes are lame as fuck IMO. I just don't understand dressing a certain way just to be catoragized as a "goth"
or "scene kid". I just don't get it. Mabey i'm stupid. IDK?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Heres my gripe with goths, not just goths but wiggers, hardcore kids, emo kids, hipster assholes and so on and so forth. I hate any scene and every scene. Scenes are lame as fuck IMO. I just don't understand dressing a certain way just to be catoragized as a "goth"
> or "scene kid". I just don't get it. Mabey i'm stupid. IDK?



most people don't dress to get categorized, they get categorized because of how they dress.

Me, for example: I dress very "goth" and wear Tripp, u wanna know why? I think I look good and I'm kinda obsessed with the awesome pockets.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate anything with vampires so I wouldn't touch it in the first place. My friend tried to read it to see what all this bullshit was about. Got to the line "Do I dazzle you?" and that was it. It is so horribly written with pointless detail in a pathetic effort to make it appear good. Not to mention the writer herself is still stuck at the age between 10-12. 

Basically, Twlight is written for lil girls who can't read over a second grade level.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 29, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> I just miss the days when vampires were predatory monsters.



And when would that be? Because the origin of vampires has nothing to do with being a "predatory monster". Once they stepped past the basic folk stories that existed mostly to explain epidemics, mysterious deaths, badly decomposed corpses, and rape, vampires were almost immediately given a human element. In my understanding reached through academic study, vampires have never been _just_ predatory monsters.

Werewolves, on the other hand...!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

skittle said:


> Basically, Twlight is written for lil girls who can't read over a second grade level.



I take offence to that. I've been reading collage level since before 5th grade, and I enjoyed it. Its written for a younger audaince yes, but not for those how CAN'T read at a higher level, I know its not the best but DAMN, just 'cause you don't like vamps!


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 29, 2008)

BaletheRed said:


> Anyone else think Jacob was hot?



That much was necessary; he's a love interest later in the series.

And in re: to everything else, someone who is into furries (an escapist fantasy and/or fetish) but makes fun of or belittles someone who is into vampires (an escapist fantasy and/or fetish) is just being a hypocrite, but... you know, furries.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

It still sucks.  There is no justification for that movie.  I tried to read one of the books, and instantly became disgusted.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I take offence to that. I've been reading collage level since before 5th grade, and I enjoyed it. Its written for a younger audaince yes, but not for those how CAN'T read at a higher level, I know its not the best but DAMN, just 'cause you don't like vamps!


It's not just because I don't like vamps. It's total shit. With a stereotypical plot, stereotypical cookie cutter characters, and injected with so much estrogen it is DISGUSTING.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 29, 2008)

skittle said:


> It's not just because I don't like vamps. It's total shit. With a stereotypical plot, stereotypical cookie cutter characters, and injected with so much estrogen it is DISGUSTING.


Exactly. It's fap material for little girls (and I suspect, the woman who wrote it as well), and people act like it's somehow worthy of praise. It's just a Harlequin romance for a younger generation, written in about the same amount of time with the same amount of effort. How such an insipid female wet dream could gain so much press and admiration is beyond me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Twilight in two words:

*SPARKLING VAMPIRES!*


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Twilight in two words:
> 
> *SPARKLING VAMPIRES!*


----------



## Monak (Nov 30, 2008)

To touch so boldly on a couple of things that have come up.....................
1. Goths got it all wrong.  They dress in black , and they act all depressed.  When infact the Goths as a people were some of the most colorful , and festive people of their time.  As festive as a group can be in the dark ages anyhow.  (I know the sub-culture has nothing to do with them , just making fun.)

2. As was stated , vampires weren't monsters.  Back in the......... funny enough the dark ages graves were dug in two ways , either in mass , or very shallow holes.  Combined with the fact that MANY people burried in said shallow holes were not really dead to begin with. Often theywould be found half self exhumed or even turn up at home.  Since a "dead" family member would not be welcomed at home or anywhere else the one place they could lay was in the hole or coffin they were laid to rest in.  Then the church started staking them , and even digging up the bodies of the REALLY dead and stake them as well.  That is the origin of the vampire in the western world , and where a good deal of lure comes from.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Also lol cumming



lol


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 30, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Heres my gripe with goths, not just goths but wiggers, hardcore kids, emo kids, hipster assholes and so on and so forth. I hate any scene and every scene. Scenes are lame as fuck IMO. I just don't understand dressing a certain way just to be catoragized as a "goth"
> or "scene kid". I just don't get it. Mabey i'm stupid. IDK?



I do not dress in a specific way to represent a style. It's the way I decided to dress because it appeals to me. It's just natural. People categorized me as goth afterwards because I couldn't care less of what I really was. I'm not trying to make a scene, people are making a scene out of me.
Your point doesn't apply to everyone


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I do not dress in a specific way to represent a style. It's the way I decided to dress because it appeals to me. It's just natural. People categorized me as goth afterwards because I couldn't care less of what I really was. I'm not trying to make a scene, people are making a scene out of me.
> Your point doesn't apply to everyone



Agreed xD


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 1, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I do not dress in a specific way to represent a style. It's the way I decided to dress because it appeals to me. It's just natural. People categorized me as goth afterwards because I couldn't care less of what I really was. I'm not trying to make a scene, people are making a scene out of me.
> Your point doesn't apply to everyone



Oh yeah i know. I'm sure your not one of those hot topic dwelling pussies. But those hot topic dwelling pussies ruined the whole for me. Seeing as i used to be "goth" back in middle and early high school. I was one of those pussies haha. No offense meant to anyone. Well except for the hot topic dwellers. FYI i don't think if you occasionlly buy something from there your a pussy. I bought many shirts from there. They will occasionally have some good ones. Got my Cult of luna jaunt from there. Why they had Cult of luna shirts there i dont know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2008)

I've now officially heard/seen at least half the movie. Then I had to stop.

I'm sorry...the RP I attend every other Sunday at a friend's house has better acting than that trash. When a handful of suger filled furries can do better voice acting than paid professionals you have to wonder if the actors don't hate the screenplay as much as Zeke and I did...and as much as we hate the books.

Anyway, continue on your discussion of what ever.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/bum-reviews/2741-twilight


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 2, 2008)

I like that there are vampire novels and stories that go beyond the sterotypical "blood sucking creatures that hate the sun, turn into bats, and get killed by wooden stakes."

Having said this, Twilight does the wrong way by making some kind of sugar coated love story.

It's just like a standard new niave high school girl meets dark, myterious and rebellious high school boy.

Except the boy is a vampire.

Now I can handle the idea of vampires not draining the blood of humans. I can handle the idea of vampires tolerating the sunlight.

But there was so much romance in that movie it could make a harlequin novelist blush.

Give me Blade or the Underworld movies any day.

These go beyond the sterotypical vampires but don't have the sparkles.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

skittle said:


> http://www.thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/bum-reviews/2741-twilight


Wow, see, now I HAVE to see the movie, if only because of the review. Sometimes things can be so terribly bad, it becomes humorous in a way.  What I should really do is try and hook up with a cute dude, and make out in the middle aisle of the theater.  In Redneck town, that ruins everyone's day, even at the shitty movies.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Wow, see, now I HAVE to see the movie, if only because of the review. Sometimes things can be so terribly bad, it becomes humorous in a way.  What I should really do is try and hook up with a cute dude, and make out in the middle aisle of the theater.  In Redneck town, that ruins everyone's day, even at the shitty movies.


No because I compare the Twilight fans to over crazy yaoi nutcases which most of them probably are. IT'S DANGEROUS!


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

I have not seen this, nor have I read the book, but I must ask... "Do I _dazzle_ you?"


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 2, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Obsessive fangirl Much?
> She has nothing to do with the Goths.
> And she made more Video blogs, ranting about the people having a good opinion on why they didn't like it, as well as going far to tell the people to "STFU, SMeyer's a genius for writing an epic tale of BDSM Sparkle fag vampires, Over rated Mary sues, and Reject needy Pedo werewolves".
> 
> ...


Indeed.


ShaneO))) said:


> Heres my gripe with goths, not just goths but wiggers, hardcore kids, emo kids, hipster assholes and so on and so forth. I hate any scene and every scene. Scenes are lame as fuck IMO. I just don't understand dressing a certain way just to be catoragized as a "goth"
> or "scene kid". I just don't get it. Mabey i'm stupid. IDK?


These people are not goths.


Tigers-Shadow said:


> most people don't dress to get categorized, they get categorized because of how they dress.
> 
> Me, for example: I dress very "goth" and wear Tripp, u wanna know why? I think I look good and I'm kinda obsessed with the awesome pockets.


You are not even close to goth, the minute you said Tripp.


let's clear this up folks, it's not about dressing a certain way. Yes it's a big part of the subculture, but it has and always will be about the music. I could rant on this for ages but I won't. All you morons that think dressing in black, and especially you hot topic spooky kids, makes you goth need to do some research.


On topic, I hate the Twilight series with a passion. I'm especially tired of people squealing to me about it. I'll just echo Zeke's words.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You are not even close to goth, the minute you said Tripp.




I dont WANT to be goth, I just like the pants. that was the point about the quotes and my ENTIRE post, I get labled by others who don't know what the fuck they're talking about.

(I just like the pockets...and the fact that they zipp off xD hate me if you want, but I like them, enough to make my own in fact xD)


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 2, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I dont WANT to be goth, I just like the pants. that was the point about the quotes and my ENTIRE post, I get labled by others who don't know what the fuck they're talking about.
> 
> (I just like the pockets...and the fact that they zipp off xD hate me if you want, but I like them, enough to make my own in fact xD)



Slap them for me will you? :B

I don't hate you for what you wear actually.

And perhaps there was a misunderstanding. The way your post is worded speaks otherwise. Maybe just a misinterpretation.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Slap them for me will you? :B
> 
> I don't hate you for what you wear actually.
> 
> And perhaps there was a misunderstanding. The way your post is worded speaks otherwise. Maybe just a misinterpretation.



Probably. Its okay It just...you totally went the opposite way of what I meant xD

and I would slap them...but they're so...ignorant I feel too sorry for them  I avoid labeling myself at all costs...its just online you sometimes dont have a choice unless you post pics, hence my "" around goth xD


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 2, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Probably. Its okay It just...you totally went the opposite way of what I meant xD
> 
> and I would slap them...but they're so...ignorant I feel too sorry for them  I avoid labeling myself at all costs...its just online you sometimes dont have a choice unless you post pics, hence my "" around goth xD



I'm proud of my subculture involvement. But then again I'm a traditional one and I believe my subculture is dead with the 80's/90's ._.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I'm proud of my subculture involvement. But then again I'm a traditional one and I believe my subculture is dead with the 80's/90's ._.



I'm too...idk, random? to be classified as anything other than "nerd" my interests change so quickly... xD

People keep telling me I would have made a GREAT hippy though  so idk


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

skittle said:


> No because I compare the Twilight fans to over crazy yaoi nutcases which most of them probably are. IT'S DANGEROUS!


I'll be sure to punch a few of them for you.  I know most of the cops here anyway, so it'll be like rampaging through an Anime Con with a hickory stick, releasing your anger on any who strike your fancy.  I'll even take requests


----------



## iBurro (Dec 3, 2008)

skittle said:


> http://www.thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/bum-reviews/2741-twilight


Homigawd, I've never laughed so hard in my life. xP

And yeah, the movie was bad; but if you don't take it seriously and expect a piece of crap to begin with, it's actually kinda funny.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> And when would that be? Because the origin of vampires has nothing to do with being a "predatory monster". Once they stepped past the basic folk stories that existed mostly to explain epidemics, mysterious deaths, badly decomposed corpses, and rape, vampires were almost immediately given a human element. In my understanding reached through academic study, vampires have never been _just_ predatory monsters.
> 
> Werewolves, on the other hand...!



I'll redefine... When vampires were not pretty boys and generally unlikeable and foreboding.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 3, 2008)

I like vampires when they're not attracting teens. >_>

Demitri = most badass vampire for several reasons.

- He's not thin.
- He's handsome, but not bishie.
- He still has the sunlight weakness.
- He just uses his fighting aura to protect himself from the sunlight.
- Midnight Bliss.
- 2nd strongest being in Makai.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 3, 2008)

I've seen that South Park episode and it made me thankful that most therians are not that outrageously lame.  I'm just waiting for them to bash furs.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*

I'll say for Twilight what I say about yaoi hags and any other extreme spectrum in any fandom.

Let the children have their fun. Unless they bother you directly, then by all means take a rock to their skulls.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I've seen that South Park episode and it made me thankful that most therians are not that outrageously lame.  I'm just waiting for them to bash furs.



South Park isn't bashing furs because they're not open enough, there are probably three or four total in Colorado, and we wouldn't laugh at all because every joke about furs has been done by just about everything out there already.

Now on topic...honestly I didn't expect anythign from some kind of move starring an Anemic Elvis wannabe with yellow eyes.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 3, 2008)

not bringing up the fan stuff but as a movie its self it really wasn't good at all, pretty disappointing


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2008)

I reject your silly sparklefag vampires and cling desperately to my unfathomably evil Dracula created by Bram Stoker.


----------



## Emil (Dec 3, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I take *offense* to that. I've been reading *college* level since before 5th grade, and I enjoyed it. Its written for a younger *audience* yes, but not for those *who* CAN'T read at a higher level, I know its not the best but DAMN, just 'cause you don't like vamps!



Fix'd


----------



## Skittle (Dec 3, 2008)

You forgot to bold the phrase "not for those how CAN'T read at a higher level"

"HOW CAN'T READ!"


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

I was upset and my fingers don't move well when its cold, sue me. I though we were talking about a book/movie, not typing skills, damn.


----------



## Emil (Dec 3, 2008)

skittle said:


> You forgot to bold the phrase "not for those how CAN'T read at a higher level"
> 
> "HOW CAN'T READ!"



Oh shi-

Thanks, fixing xP


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Toxxy said:


> I'll say for Twilight what I say about yaoi hags and any other extreme spectrum in any fandom.
> 
> Let the children have their fun. Unless they bother you directly, then by all means take a rock to their skulls.



They do bother many people directly. They go to Hot Topic and buy up the clothes and have replaced the poser goths as the new "failcows".

They have introduced a new stigma to wearing clothes from the store or to simply wearing all black. That stigma is that you obsess over a badly written book, cream you're pants at the idea of sparkly vampires, and only wear the clothes because you want to be or emulate being a vampire. To me that's disgusting when someone I know who is a real goth...is targeted by assumption that she's a poser wanna be vampire.

Since there is not much one can do...I guess one has to deal with it, and pray to the great Google that this whole fad dies within the next year. If only the South Park solution would work....if only...


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Trpdwarf said:


> *snip*is targeted by assumption that she's a poser wanna be vampire.*snip*



thats not new, that been around...for like..ever (at least...since middle school for my gen. anyways xD)


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 3, 2008)

If you're going to try to be a vampire, do the proper thing and kill yourself first.

Edit: fucking therian haters, you're just jelous


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Trpdwarf said:


> They do bother many people directly. They go to Hot Topic and buy up the clothes and have replaced the poser goths as the new "failcows".
> 
> They have introduced a new stigma to wearing clothes from the store or to simply wearing all black. That stigma is that you obsess over a badly written book, cream you're pants at the idea of sparkly vampires, and only wear the clothes because you want to be or emulate being a vampire. To me that's disgusting when someone I know who is a real goth...is targeted by assumption that she's a poser wanna be vampire.
> 
> Since there is not much one can do...I guess one has to deal with it, and pray to the great Google that this whole fad dies within the next year. If only the South Park solution would work....if only...



Funny that. I was asked recently if I was one of those, and I swear my eyebrows slanted to a V in anger as I began ranting about music and mallgoths. Said person shut up and walked away .-.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Trpdwarf said:


> They do bother many people directly. They go to Hot Topic and buy up the clothes and have replaced the poser goths as the new "failcows".
> 
> They have introduced a new stigma to wearing clothes from the store or to simply wearing all black. That stigma is that you obsess over a badly written book, cream you're pants at the idea of sparkly vampires, and only wear the clothes because you want to be or emulate being a vampire. To me that's disgusting when someone I know who is a real goth...is targeted by assumption that she's a poser wanna be vampire.
> 
> Since there is not much one can do...I guess one has to deal with it, and pray to the great Google that this whole fad dies within the next year. If only the South Park solution would work....if only...


 I have hopes it'll die soon. Just like the Furbies.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> If you're going to try to be a vampire, do the proper thing and kill yourself first.



This.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Toxxy said:


> I have hopes it'll die soon. Just like the Furbies.



Hopefully.

I've got a bad feeling it's going to be around for a few years.

Thanks Twilight for making the spooky kids population swell even more :|

As well as shaming one of the most classic horror creatures.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Rilvor said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> I've got a bad feeling it's going to be around for a few years.
> 
> ...



Spooky kids???


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Trpdwarf said:


> Spooky kids???



Derogatory term.

Urban dictionary seems to have a fairly decent definition: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spooky+kid


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2008)

Actually the one just under it is better, forgive me.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spooky kids


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Actually the one just under it is better, forgive me.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spooky kids



Wow...you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Actually the one just under it is better, forgive me.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spooky%20kids



*gigglesnort* heh, makes me think of a bastard of an ex and the slut he left me for...

sound quite accurate actually xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I dont WANT to be goth, I just like the pants. that was the point about the quotes and my ENTIRE post, I get labled by others who don't know what the fuck they're talking about.
> 
> (I just like the pockets...and the fact that they zipp off xD hate me if you want, but I like them, enough to make my own in fact xD)



Missed this.

I wear Tripp Pants...but that is because out of all the pants I've ever tried to wear, they feel the most comfortable to me. I also appreciate that they are durable, and the pockets are useful when I combine the pants with a costume at a con.

I like the ones that zip...because if it is winter you can wear them as pants. When summer comes wear them as shorts.

But they do not make you goth. Goth is only partially about clothes. It is also about music...and you cannot be Goth without that aspect. It also has to deal with certain culture things that most teenagers are oblivious to.

I don't want to be goth either, or confused as Goth...and I know that the clothes don't make a person goth, but many other people don't. So even though I prefer to wear all black because I have been that way since I entered High-School, I try to put some color into my wardrobe...usually either reds or blues. Then I try to match the color with what pants I wear...and during the winter I match my scarves that have color, and I do the same with  my collars. It helps to mix and match so you don't get the stereotypical response from ignorant small minded people.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 3, 2008)

Actually, unless your choice of pants ends in "maille" and your pastimes include setting Roman villas on fire,  sacking cities and starving, you probably aren't a Goth.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 3, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Actually, unless your choice of pants ends in "maille" and your pastimes include setting Roman villas on fire,  sacking cities and starving, you probably aren't a Goth.



lies! I can build my house with spires and tripartite facades and rose windows just as good as the rest of them!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Actually, unless your choice of pants ends in "maille" and your pastimes include setting Roman villas on fire,  sacking cities and starving, you probably aren't a Goth.



Since I don't do any of that, and I definitely am not part of the actual modern goth sub-culture...that rings true.

My best friend is goth. I'm not.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 4, 2008)

You just can't stop some people though. There can be days...heck WEEKs were the only black thing I'm wearing is my pants, and people still come up and ask if I'm drepressed. (This, thankfully has started to taper off as people get used to me/ the freshmen doen have the balls to say anything)


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I reject your silly sparklefag vampires and cling desperately to my unfathomably evil Dracula created by Bram Stoker.



^this


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 4, 2008)

True GOTHS do NOT shop at Hot Topic exclusivly. Do not confuse emos with Goths. Do not confuse emos with Lolitas. Its quite annoying to see them all lumped together.

EDIT: Old school Dracula ftw.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> True GOTHS do NOT shop at Hot Topic exclusivly. Do not confuse emos with Goths. Do not confuse emos with Lolitas. Its quite annoying to see them all lumped together.
> 
> EDIT: Old school Dracula ftw.



You must have skipped over my post eh?

Exclusively? More like not at all.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 5, 2008)

Did someone say Lolita?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You must have skipped over my post eh?
> 
> Exclusively? More like not at all.



Opps, guess I didnt see it. I know one or two  who will buy something there like a peice of candy or a random skirt.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2008)

For some reason, I now get mistaken as the Vampire-wannabe douche Sparkle-fag twi-tard fangirls.

All the more reason for me to troll them.

And yet, when does a Cybergoth look like a vampire?!?!?

I had a realted incident at school when A classmate and I were first talking about Germany before it turned to Twilight. Her assumption was that I was a fan of the book and film because there's another who dresses in black in my class and has "Bitten by Twilight" and "Team Edward" stickers all over her binder...And the only thing that I have is my fursona on my Laptop's desktop.

EDIT: I piss Twilight fans off by telling theim their beloved Jacob is nothing more than a Reject Furfag pedo.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Trpdwarf said:


> They do bother many people directly. They go to Hot Topic and buy up the clothes and have replaced the poser goths as the new "failcows".
> 
> They have introduced a new stigma to wearing clothes from the store or to simply wearing all black. That stigma is that you obsess over a badly written book, cream you're pants at the idea of sparkly vampires, and only wear the clothes because you want to be or emulate being a vampire. To me that's disgusting when someone I know who is a real goth...is targeted by assumption that she's a poser wanna be vampire.
> 
> Since there is not much one can do...I guess one has to deal with it, and pray to the great Google that this whole fad dies within the next year. If only the South Park solution would work....if only...



If that solution worked, Virginia would be burning like the great Chicago fire of 1871.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> EDIT: I piss Twilight fans off by telling theim their beloved Jacob is nothing more than a Reject Furfag pedo.



I must try this.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I must try this.



It's Guaranteed to get a Lynch mob of Angry Rabid fangirls or your money back!


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 5, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And yet, when does a Cybergoth look like a vampire?!?!?



in the words of my favorite now-defunct LJ community, that techno shit ain't goth 

bright colors + goth = sparklevamp, doncha' know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> in the words of my favorite now-defunct LJ community, that techno shit ain't goth
> 
> bright colors + goth = sparklevamp, doncha' know.



Nope...the techno stuff is Raver! Rawr! But ravers don't sparkle....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Love or hate, I wish people would just STFU about Twatlight.*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If that solution worked, Virginia would be burning like the great Chicago fire of 1871.



Think though....if it did work it would affect...the PETA and the 700 Club headquarters. 
Kill three birds with one stone!


----------



## Danale (Dec 5, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> okay first of all, watch the South Park episode "Ungroundable". it addresses problem number one with your post right here: goth kids are NOT vampire kids, and vice-versa. thanks, douchebag. (see also: real goths don't shop at hot topic.)
> .



Point of that episode












------->















your head.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> in the words of my favorite now-defunct LJ community, that techno shit ain't goth
> 
> bright colors + goth = sparklevamp, doncha' know.


am interested in the futuristic aspects of Gothic literature in some novels that I have found, and Industrial stuff. 
But most of the newfags do not know about the sub sect and mistake it for sparklefags.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 6, 2008)

Poor goths and emos are always at the receiving end I guess. 
And that south park episode was great, most intellectual thing I ever watched^^ I wonder if burning down hot topic would work....


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 6, 2008)

Danale said:


> Point of that episode
> ------->
> your head.



grats, you're a presumptive idiot. I know that wasn't the point of the episode; I was just using it to point out the difference between vampire kids and goth kids. because it is a humorous example. and maybe if you were good at noticing points, you'd have seen that.


----------

